
Found a weird Reddit account which posts cryptic messages - mubaris
https://www.reddit.com/user/54686520446576696c
======
a-fried-egg
Devil worshippers maybe

~~~
LinuxBender
Some of their messages are rot13

    
    
        echo -en "Turl ner jngpuvat" | rot13
        Ghey are watching

~~~
mubaris
Their post titles are doubly encrypted hexa decimals. And the titles are

* BEWARE * DANGER DANGER * MESSAGE ONE * IT BEGINS

